# Trying to Decide on Color Combo, Pics Please



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm having a tough time deciding on a color combo for a 335d. Going from a Deep Blue Pearl VW R32 with anthracite(black) interior. I love the Black Sapphire with Oyster/Black but it will be a bear to keep clean. Other possibilities are Deep Sea Blue/Saddle or Space Gray/Oyster. I have an AW/Beige Z4 so even though I love white cars I wanted to get something very different. Feel free to email any pics to: rmorinuncATgmail.com. Thanks very much.

The colors on the bmwusa website are almost of no use due to poor color rendition.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

I just ordered DSB blue with Saddle for a 335d. I looked at them at the dealer and they're gorgeous together. Oyster also looks great with DSB, but I like the warmth of the saddle.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Oyster*

I have had Oyster/Black for a year now since my ED.

All I do is wipe it with leather cleaner and conditioner about once per month. Takes about 5 minutes. I don't do the back seat every month because people rarely sit there.

Of course I don't have kids or pets in the car, which could be a different scenario entirely.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Dont take beige. In beige foot area is also beige and its big pain in a** to keep it clean. I spend about hour /week just to keep drivers side clean. Thankfully I never have passengers. Oyster should be good.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> ...Other possibilities are Deep Sea Blue/Saddle ....


I think chef_geek has this combo so you might want to PM him.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Right now Deep Sea Blue/Saddle/Light burl is my current choice. Waiting on an ED confirmation date. Thanks for your input. BMWNA really ought to improve their website. I really liked the saddle in my AW 335i vert and I think it will really look nice with DSB. Saddle has black carpeting, right?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Right now Deep Sea Blue/Saddle/Light burl is my current choice. Waiting on an ED confirmation date. Thanks for your input. BMWNA really ought to improve their website. I really liked the saddle in my AW 335i vert and I think it will really look nice with DSB. *Saddle has black carpeting, right*?


Yes. I have saddle and it comes with black carpet. I considered a Jet Black/Oyster and declined specifically because of the lightness of Oyster leather. It lis a very light grey almost off white color. Beautiful, but a pain to keep clean. Saddle is much darker. My understanding is Chestnut, Saddle and Oyster all come with black carpet. Tan and grey come with matching carpet and I have sworn off of grey/tan since its impossible to keep them clean. BTW...DSB and saddle will look awesome. Saddle goes great with white, black and blue.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

The two tone of the Oyster is much better than the plain black. Especially with blue, the white/black of the Oyster really pops.


----------



## rferebee (Oct 1, 2010)

I have Blue Water Metallic with the beige leather. I think it's a gorgeous color and I get a lot of compliments!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*ED Date Confirmed*



rferebee said:


> I have Blue Water Metallic with the beige leather. I think it's a gorgeous color and I get a lot of compliments!


Being a UNC grad and fan, Blue Water was considered but the wife has a car very similar to this color. Still leaning toward DSB/Saddle. Plan to check out some local dealer lots before I make a final decision.

I have a confirmed ED pickup date of June 16,(thanks, Adrian).


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Being a UNC grad and fan, Blue Water was considered but the wife has a car very similar to this color. Still leaning toward DSB/Saddle. Plan to check out some local dealer lots before I make a final decision.
> 
> I have a confirmed ED pickup date of June 16,(thanks, Adrian).


Nice. I see you are a Adrian fan too. I am still voting for DSB/Saddle. I am getting tons of compliments on my AW/Saddle.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Being a UNC grad and fan, Blue Water was considered but the wife has a car very similar to this color. Still leaning toward DSB/Saddle. Plan to check out some local dealer lots before I make a final decision.
> 
> I have a confirmed ED pickup date of June 16,(thanks, Adrian).


Had to cancel my order. Work demands got in the way. Will try again next year for an F30 diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

